# amending a FBAR



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

made a mistake on my daughters FBAR, left the amount out of one of her accounts. It automatically x'd the box "max amount unknown". I have the amount just missed it. Should I amend the form or let it be. I assume amending it means submitting it again.

Thanks in advance

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To amend an FBAR means you need to have saved the Fincen Acknowledgement e-mail you were sent after you filed it. Quoting from the e-mail I got this year:



> Please SAVE and PRINT a copy of this email for your records. If you need to correct your FBAR for any reason, you must reference the BSA Identifier on your amended report.


The BSA identifier number appears in the e-mail.

But frankly, you can just let it be and if they come back to you about it, you can fix it then. (Full disclosure here: I have actually filed a Fincen with one of the accounts as "max amount unknown." Never heard anything back from them.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks I think I may let it go.

Bernie


----------

